# [Risolto] akonadi: problema lancio mysql

## rb34

Non mi parte akonadi, e non riesco a usare decentemente kmail

L'ho lanciato da command line, ma non capisco bene quale è il problema esatto!!

Se sapete aiutarmi...

```
 ~ $ akonadictl start

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Starting Akonadi Server...

   done.

~ $ Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

[akonadiserver] search paths:  ("/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws", "/usr/local/bin", "/usr/bin", "/bin", "/opt/bin", "/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/bin", "/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.16/jre/javaws", "/opt/sun-j2ee-1.3.1/bin", "/usr/qt/3/bin", "/usr/games/bin", "/usr/sbin", "/usr/local/sbin", "/usr/local/libexec", "/usr/libexec", "/opt/mysql/libexec", "/opt/local/lib/mysql5/bin")

 ~ $ [akonadiserver] QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded

[akonadiserver] QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QMYSQL3 QMYSQL QPSQL7 QPSQL

[akonadiserver] ASSERT: "db.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.3.1/work/akonadi-1.3.1/server/src/storage/dbconfig.cpp, line 263

[akonadiserver] "[

[akonadiserver] 0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x35) [0x8052524]

[akonadiserver] 1: akonadiserver() [0x8052a72]

[akonadiserver] 2: [0xffffe400]

[akonadiserver] 3: [0xffffe424]

[akonadiserver] 4: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x50) [0xb7055880]

[akonadiserver] 5: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x185) [0xb70570b5]

[akonadiserver] 6: /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x81) [0xb73d85f0]

[akonadiserver] ]

[akonadiserver] "

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)
```

----------

## rb34

risolto con ri-emerge di qt-sql (che pure aveva già lo use flag mysql settato, MAH!)

----------

